# Planning a new layout, need critique



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm planning my first layout. It will be HO scale, and in an attached 2 car garage at my home. I will only be using a partial space, but can go anywhere from 12' wide, to 4 or 6' deep. Would prefer to have it against a wall, so only accessed by 3 sides. I had originally planned an L-shaped table, with 2 sheets of 3/4" MDF butted together (1 running long ways, the other running the other way), essentially 12' wide on the back, 4' deep on 1 part, 8' deep on the other.

I've already purchased a few things:
Bachman EZ-track set (non-dcc and steel track)
Track expansion with steel track
Thomas and Toby engines (plan to convert over to DCC)
Bachmann Dynamis DCC controller
Intermountain Railway F7A&B - New York Central replica
EZ-track #5 left and right DCC turnouts - nickel track, grey roadbed
14 piece pier set for EZ-Track

The next track I buy will be the nickel, I only bought the first sets to get by with, or to start out with.

Theme: I have no idea. I'd like to have 2 mainlines, maybe more. I may also have room to expand out to another small section - maybe to a turntable and gang of sheds? I'd like to be able to run a strong diesel with a long train of cars. The F7's will be used for passenger cars.

I was looking in cabledawgs thread below and found the plan he was considering for a 6X12, and that's almost perfect for what I want. I don't want to steal his design that he worked so hard on though. 

Lighting: What are you guys using for lighting, or LED's? And what are they powered off of? I use the superflux LED's from Oznium in customer's vehicles and boats and while they're cheap enough, they may be too bright. I have a 12V power supply that I can use if that will suffice, I guess it just depends on what LED's or lighting that's used.

Any suggestions will be great. I've got to do some renovating in the garage before the layout starts, but I'm already building a train case to house all the engines and cars that I'm collecting so they'll all have a nice comfy home.

Any advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Just steal his design if you like it.
He won't know if you do.
Just don't post any pictures.

They have track planning software you know?

Ask if you can use his design, if it was mine, I wouldn't mind.
In fact I would take it as a compliment.

No harm asking if you don't want to steal it.


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

I did see a link to the SCARM program, I may try that. Havent had a lot of free time lately but when I do get some time I planned to head to books a billion and pick up a few magazines. Best I can remember they have a few publications there. I already bought a modelers handbook wtih the basics, but not too many track layouts.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

jonyb said:


> I did see a link to the SCARM program, I may try that. Havent had a lot of free time lately but when I do get some time I planned to head to books a billion and pick up a few magazines. Best I can remember they have a few publications there. I already bought a modelers handbook wtih the basics, but not too many track layouts.



Scroll through this site, http://www.thortrains.net/

even though there is a lot of O plans he does have some HO info too.

one in his site look for more, http://www.thortrains.net/poorhox.html


medium size HO layouts, http://www.thortrains.net/4holayx.html


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

I would like to call a Moderator and have them talk to Ed. Sorry Ed it is for your own good  Why on Earth would you tell someone not to post pictures I'm hoping it was a simple typo and you wanted to post this :ttiwwop:


big ed said:


> Just steal his design if you like it.
> He won't know if you do.
> *Just don't post any pictures*.


Stealing design layout is fair game if posted on the web. Not posting pics and sharing with the MTF members is just uncivilized. 
Sorry folks I'll have to go get a stiff drink and hope this was just a bad dream :laugh: :laugh: 

Jon if you find something close to what you like, just post a link and maybe someone has seen plans for similar styles. Don't listen to Ed, we love pics of layouts and track plans, especially if they are hot :thumbsup: :laugh:


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

haha, thanks Stan.... I'll definitely post pics as the progress grows. Gotta try to catch up with you guys.

Thanks for the links Ed, I'll check those out...


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Really like this one:


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Jonyb, you can use anything I have posted up on this forum. If I didnt want people to use my stuff, I wouldnt put it out there for all to see. And feel free to ask for changes or critique my designs. You wont hurt my feelings.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Jonyb, That cabledawg guy is like a complete stodge with his designs!:laugh::laugh::laugh:
Seriously if you wanna tweak a design just ask him nicely, He is the King of design work!!! He has designed some amazing setups for a lot of people around here!


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Sweet! Glad you don't mind cabledawg....

Using the Nickel EZ-Track, do you have an estimate on track to build it? How many pieces, how many radius curves and straights?

The only thing I'd want to change, is maybe add a spur on the left side to curve off the table into another 3 or 4' section with a turntable and sheds. Maybe add a wye in the 3rd block down from the left, or a left turnout in the second block down in the left.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Give me a day or so. THat design (if it's the one I'm thinking of) used some flex track, and there isnt any flex for EZ track, so I'll have to tweek it.

Edit: Which 6x12 did you want to use? I made two that were the same except for the yard arrangement.

On a side note, Bman gets the credit for the 6x12. He was looking to rearrange some stuff, so the overall layout is his design, not mine. I just helped with the rearrangement.


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

I think we got mixed up a little. I was talking about the one that I posted in this thread. Can you design something like that?


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

This is the one that I was originally talking about: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=63324&postcount=5

But after seeing the one I posted here, I think I want to go in that direction. Can you design something just like this?


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Sorry! I've got so many floating around in my head and on my laptop, I get them confused 

SO you want the layout you posted up done in EZ track? THat should be easy enough.


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Yes sir... Probably an L shaped table using 2 4X8 sheets of MDF, making an L that's 12' X 8'. The extra spur and turntable would go to another section that's 3x3 or so.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

So to make sure I have this right, you want two 4x8's in an "L" shape to form a 8x12, with a 3x3 on one end? Like this?


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Looking at it from that direction, the 3x3 would be on top left. Top left to right would be against the wall, or close to the wall with access from behind.

Here's the layout again:


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Is the picture showing up, or is it just my computer?

Either way, it's on this page, second one down.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

jonyb, OK that will be $99.95.:laugh::laugh::laugh:
cabledawg, I'll be taking out my 98.5% referral fee?:laugh::laugh:
They call me NIMT, the RR layout pimp!
imp:


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Send me a bill bub 

Anybody know of any good buildings or themes to add on this layout?


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I was looking at your layout drawings and something didn't look right.
Did either of you catch the fact that it has 15" curves. Unless your running Choo Choo's Equipment (super short) this is a very limited RR layout!
I think that your going to lose a lot of the design if you go with a standard radius of 18" or much better radius of 22".


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Didn't notice that, newb mistake.... I'd like to use 22r though. Good catch.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

think about it this way with 22" radius you need minimum 48" board space.
With 48" board you become limited if you expand closer to 5' you open up a whole new set of options! Just a thought!


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I noticed, but was trying work arounds with 18"R curves. About half done right now since I got sidetracked with my own stuff (basement needed some reorganization). I'll be done later tonight with a version in 18"R, but I dont see 22"R working with this layout. I can fit some 22"R stuff on the 8x12, but it wont look anything like your example jonyb.


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm not opposed to going a couple feet wider here or there if it'll make things work better......

I'm also open to other layouts that may be similar. As I was looking at that one above, I was trying to maybe integrate a tunnel on the top left corner, or top right corner, and also an elevation to go over the tunnel to a second level with a turntable.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Jonyb, here is the layout you put up, but done with 18"R curves and EZ track. I cheated on one back corner where I couldnt get the EZ track to line up and used Atlas flex track. It'd be easy to do since the Atlas track will hook up to the EZ track, you'll just need to use roadbed and possibly shim it to match the EZ. But it memory serves me, you wont need to; the standard roadbed is the same height.

You kinda have another two feet on the right side, and I havent added the 3x3 section yet, but this will give you an idea to run with for now. YOu can see on the front side that you'll need to add a strip of wood to support that little section of track, but that isnt hard to do. Oh and there is one spot on the left side of the inner loop that is awefully close to the spur tracks running behind it. I'll see if I can widen that out as it might be too close to run two trains in passing.


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

NIMT said:


> Unless your running Choo Choo's Equipment (super short) this is a very limited RR layout!
> I think that your going to lose a lot of the design if you go with a standard radius of 18" or much better radius of 22".


Ye of little faith! I am the master of tracks! I cant program a decoder to save my life, but by golly, if there is a puzzle like this one, I'm on it like a fat kid on a donut


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks awesome cabledawg! Do you have any way of estimating which and home much track I'd need for this? And the length of the flextrack? 

So what charity do I need to donate to?


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Track & Objects
168, H0 Atlas Code 100 168. Flex 34 3/16".	1
44501, H0 Bachmann E-Z Track 44501. Curve radius 18", angle 30º	46
44511, H0 Bachmann E-Z Track 44511. Straight 9".	34
44512, H0 Bachmann E-Z Track 44512. Straight 3".	10
44561, H0 Bachmann E-Z Track 44561. Left turnout 9". radius 18" (remote)	12
44562, H0 Bachmann E-Z Track 44562. Right turnout 9". radius 18" (remote)	5
44591, H0 Bachmann E-Z Track 44591. Buffer/Bumper 2 3/4".	9
44592-3, H0 Bachmann E-Z Track 44592-3. Straight 1 1/4".	2


Here is a list of pieces complete with part numbers and quantities. The Atas flex is at the top underlined and the length of the piece I used. I wouldnt cut it to exactly that length until you put it on your layout, just in case you need to move it.


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Sweet! Thanks sir..... Appreciate the help.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

> So what charity do I need to donate to?


cabledawg, says his favorite charity would be the NIMT endowment for more trains!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Sean, what's wrong? Have you given away so much stuff you have nothing left?


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Sounds greedy to me


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

jonyb,
NO way I'm not greedy!!!
Check out this Random act of kindness thread and you see quite the opposite side of me!

cabledawg, Nope I've got a lot more to put up on there!
I'm waiting on the 4 that I just sent out stuff to, to put something up in return it should be interesting!


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

jonyb said:


> Sounds greedy to me


I can speak from experience Sean is a very generous Train Friend to have. :worshippy:
Your not scoring points at this time though. :smilie_auslachen:



NIMT said:


> jonyb,
> NO way I'm not greedy!!!
> Check out this Random act of kindness thread and you see quite the opposite side of me!
> 
> ...


WTG Sean! :thumbsup: Save a few items for your layout there Bud! I can't wait until you start construction.


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

concretepumper said:


> I can speak from experience Sean is a very generous Train Friend to have. :worshippy:
> Your not scoring points at this time though. :smilie_auslachen:


No way man, I was joking around


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

jonyb, It's cool I knew you were just messing with me!
It was a true invite to check out the Random act of kindness, take something then put something back in it's good for all!


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah, once I get my stuff going I'll probably put up some unneeded stuff on there.....


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

cabledawg said:


> Track & Objects
> 168, H0 Atlas Code 100 168. Flex 34 3/16".	1
> 44501, H0 Bachmann E-Z Track 44501. Curve radius 18", angle 30º	46
> 44511, H0 Bachmann E-Z Track 44511. Straight 9".	34
> ...


Do you have the part numbers on the DCC compatible turnouts? Seems like they have a few different ones, like #5 and #6?

Edit: is this the same as the 44561 turnout above?


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

Bachmann part 44130 is the DCC counterpart to 44561 and 44131 is the DCC counterpart to 44562.


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Cool, thanks.... Figuring the cost now.


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Not seeing the 44592-3 1 1/4" pieces....


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Did you mean DCC compatible turnouts, or DCC controlled turnouts?
Because it looks like most all of the turnouts, manual and electric, are DCC compatible. 
DCC controlled turnouts have a decoder built into them to control the turnout.


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

DCC controlled.... Little more expensive though  And I need 17


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Just curious why your going with EZ track?
Are you looking to change it from the one layout to another in a quick time period?
You could save a lot of $$ by useing Atlas track, and it also has so many more track options!
Just something for you to think about!


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

I've already got several pieces of the EZ track that I'm using.....


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

jonyb said:


> Not seeing the 44592-3 1 1/4" pieces....


You have to buy them in a set of "filler" pieces. Pack comes with 2", 1.5", 1.25", 1" and 3/4" sections. Or something like that. You might even be able to cut one or two out if you get enough wiggle room on the track pieces. I was able to on my big layout. It's just that the computer program lines them up straight and unless I'm really close, it wont connect them.


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Okay, I found the sets before I posted, but wasn't sure if that was the right path to go down....


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Alright guys, it may be back to the drawing board. Having some issues with the controller and the ez-track. May be rookie mistakes, I don't know. It's a temporary track I had setup in the floor of 1 of my shops. This is where I'm going to build the big one that cabledawg designed for me. I plan to build the tables next week sometime and then start ordering more track - but I just have this slight problem: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7071


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Alright, I'm still thinking about ditching the ez track for now, but it looks to me like there's only about $10 price difference between the turnouts from Atlas to EZ. By the time I buy the roadbed it'll almost average out.


----------



## tas (Jan 19, 2009)

JonyB,
I was in your shoes about two years ago. I purchased the Worlds Greates Hobby track set from Atlas then added about 100 pieces, ended up with a vey nice 4x8 with limited Operations capability. I then built a 6x15 point to point switching layout for Operations sessions with three to four people. I have the Atlas Track and would give you a good price. It comes with 10 powered Switches, forget the ballasting, this track in nickel and bullet proof.


----------



## haphall (Feb 1, 2011)

Been following this thread and it seems to me that if you're going against two walls, you'll have a 4' reach to the back of the oval and even farther to the flextrack corner. That's quite a stretch. Just sayin'
Hap


----------



## jonyb (Mar 20, 2011)

Haven't decided how it's all gonna be laid out just yet. I'm pretty firm on the 8X12, and have the benchwork done, but I'm still refinishing the area where this is going so nothing is set up just yet.


----------

